# '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit?



## NomAnorExecutor (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm interested in getting a turbo kit for my 2.2L '86 Audi Coupe GT. I was curious what you guys think of this, and where I might be able to get something powerful. Thanks.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (NomAnorExecutor)*

Your best bet would be an engine conversion from a 5000. I dont think the 2.2 would be worth it, to engineer a turbo. when it might be easier to wedge one in that has the hard stuff taken care of. here is a pic of my buddys 84 coupe gt with a 10v conversion.










[Modified by VR6GTI72, 12:56 PM 3-21-2003]


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (VR6GTI72)*

That car is straight tasty! I plan on building one soon, but I'd like to get the parts amassed before the coupe gets torn apart.
Could I get in touch with your friend? I have some questions. I'm also not one of those guys that bugs the crap out people and then doesn't follow through. I've done a couple of auto-manual tranny swaps, so this is the next logical progression.








Chris


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (200HP4dr)*

check them out... http://2bennett.com/body_index.html


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (VR6GTI72)*

There are not turbo "kits" for the Audi I5 available. But you COULD turbo your stocke engine. Basically you bolt on the turbo and associated plumbing from a 10VT or TD. If you use the 10VT K24 or K26 turbos, you'll have to relocate the battery to the trunk as the wastegate sits where the battery is now. If you use the turbo diesel stuff, it has an integral wastgate so the battery can remain where it is. The stock CIS-e system can supply all the fuel/air that you need to run 6-8PSI of boost...


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (duandcc)*

How much is that good for (hp)?Im sure it alot cheaper.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (VR6GTI72)*

Not nearly as much as a full MC1 or MC2 swap. Pushing 6 PSI in an otherwise healthy stock engine and you'd be at ~160 HP...


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (duandcc)*

Yeah, but if you run a K24 or 26, then you'll need to plumb the motor for the coolant and oil lines too!
Chris


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: '86 Audi GT Coupe Turbo kit? (200HP4dr)*

AN MC can be had for around $500.00
This engine has a water cooled turbo, and can be upgraded with a larger turbo quite easily.
Highly recomended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

